# Who uses a wood chute?



## brenndatomu (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sure if this is the best spot for this or not, but here goes, I need to put a wood chute from the garage, through a 8" block wall, into the basement at my sisters house. I know this isn't rocket science, but I wondered who else here uses a wood chute, I'm hoping to hear or even better see some pics of how you made yours, materials used, or any other tips, suggestions, or just general good ideas building in the door or chute itself.


----------



## Nick Mystic (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm going to assume your sister lives near you in NE Ohio. I'm also assuming the garage is not heated. And finally, I'm assuming the stove is in the basement. Breaking through cinder block is not that hard. As a kid when I was just five years old I helped a neighbor kid smash up an entire pile of cinder blocks his dad had in the back yard. The kid was older than me and tricked me into thinking it was fun, which it was at the time. That was until my dad ended up having to replace the block, which wasn't so much fun for me! Anyway, the point is you can remove cinder block from the wall with a small hand sledge and a cold chisel. If you have a circular saw you can buy, or even rent, a diamond disk and cut a clean line for the door you'll build. Cut through the block on both sides and then be patient with your hammer and chisel while you remove all the block inside your cut. After you hang the door apply some weather stripping to make a good seal.

Next, you need to build the door frame and door. You can do something basic like simply frame in the opening of your new hole with some 2x8s. Then build a simple door out of some more 2x8s and plywood. Make the door small enough that it will swing easily inside your framed in door opening. Attach it with a couple stout hinges and attach some sort of latch to hold it shut.

As for the chute into the basement I think I would make that out of some 1/2" plywood. I'd start by building a simple framework out of 2x4s and then make the chute out of the plywood with some sides at least six inches high on each side to keep the splits from falling off on the way down. You can build the chute straight out from your door, which will put the bottom of the chute about eight feet into the room. If you want to cut down on the space consumption you can build the chute to run against the wall and only lose a couple of feet along that one wall. Depending on what the basement floor is made of you can either just end the chute at the floor, if for example it was a concrete floor. Or, you could frame in a landing platform if the floor is finished.

Good luck with your build. It should be a good weekend job if you have all the materials on hand.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 27, 2013)

Bogeydave built one for his house... I have been wanting to build one myself this year. I live in NEO also and have been thinking of ideas. I'm tired of steps.. Period 

Hopefully Dave sees this. I will go back and search his posts in a bit. It used a large piece of PVC pipe (very large)

Edit- Here it is https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-improved-wood-access-chute.88555/#post-1225723


----------



## BrianK (Aug 27, 2013)

Our old house has a coal chute so we use it. This company appears to design and manufacture firewood chutes: http://www.firewoodchutes.com/products.htm


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2013)

Gonna flip this over to the wood shed.  It appears to be a better fit there.

For the record - I think BogyDaves build was the cats meow.


----------



## blades (Aug 28, 2013)

if you use plywood, best line it with some thin sheet metal. maybe not the sides but definitely the bottom.


----------



## lukem (Aug 28, 2013)

Not really a "chute", but same idea. A thread I posted long ago:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/how-i-bring-wood-in-the-house.75677/


----------



## Coal Reaper (Aug 28, 2013)

i remember seeing somebody that hung a yellow childrens play slide next to a window in the basement.  through the window, down the slide, and into the bin the wood went.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 28, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Bogeydave built one for his house... I have been wanting to build one myself this year. I live in NEO also and have been thinking of ideas. I'm tired of steps.. Period
> 
> Hopefully Dave sees this. I will go back and search his posts in a bit. It used a large piece of PVC pipe (very large)
> 
> Edit- Here it is https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-improved-wood-access-chute.88555/#post-1225723


 
Thanks
I wondered where that thread was .

Working great for my set-up.
Great work & time saver.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 28, 2013)

Good stuff guys! bogeydave and lukem 1 word....NICE!


----------



## nsfd95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Duck chute, goose chute, deer chute, no wood chute.


----------



## CTFIRE (Aug 28, 2013)

This is what I did.


----------



## BobUrban (Aug 29, 2013)

BD and Lukem are onto something there for sure.  If I were to do it I would use a piece of square tube steel through a basement window but not everyone has unlimited access to such things or the shop to fab a nice steel door and means to attach it.  I have a walk out basement so it is just to simple to pull up with the trailer and unload for me. 

Lukems is unlikely to be something many have for an option so I think if steel is not an option I would lean towards the PVC system BD has going on.  If you have basement windows that seems like the easiest way to get in there without needing to cut through the wall. 

I have plumbers in the family(family business here in Lansing) so I think I would look at adding screw on caps for both ends of the PVC tube and just stuff the tube with insulation and screw them shut when not in use.  Wax or some other lubricant would be advised to keep the threads loose or you may run into a bugger of a time getting the caps off after months of sitting.


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> Wax or some other lubricant would be advised to keep the threads loose or you may run into a bugger of a time getting the caps off after months of sitting.


 
Petroleum jelly works that best.  I have some PVC fishing rod tubes that I made and the jelly helps keep the screw-on caps water tight and easy to remove.


----------



## BobUrban (Aug 29, 2013)

Any grease will work but in a situation where there is a high percentage of dust, dirt and grime sliding across the threads I would lean more towards a drier lube like candle wax - or even graphite.  Just a thought


----------

